# Forge World Eldar - Warp Hunter and Wasp Walker



## Nick1080 (Oct 8, 2010)

Finally got around to taking some pics of some of my Forge World loot from Christmas 

First up - a Warp Hunter in the colours of my main craftworld eldar force
(they'r nominally Alaitoc, really should come up with some fluff as to why they're so different from the 'proper' scheme)










Second, the first of two Wasp Assault Walkers (the other one is still in bits). Planning on doing some corsairs in the same colour scheme, mixing guardian, DE warrior and the forge world parts










The really great thing about the wasps is that you get most of a regular War walker left over, so, a couple of quick parts orders to bits and kits and let the dice decide, a spot of plasticard for a base and some clear plastic remolded into a canopy and I've got a craftworld walker for like a fiver:

[


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice job! I'm not a big fan of the colors chosen but I know a well done paint job when I see it!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice stuff! Paints looking good too.


----------

